

Astronomy’s Looming Big Data Problem Has a New Solution - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/astronomys-looming-big-data-problem-has-a-new-solution

======
mathattack
I've ready about a lot of computational biology programs lately. I would think
computational physics would be hot too. Or is it just assumed that Physics
majors tend to be good programmers anyway? (I see a disproportionate amount in
data jobs)

